# Less than 24 hours old.............



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

and this is he/she. 
I sneaked a couple while mum excused herself.............


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww how sweet.. bless him/her


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh bless


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks .........I just wanted you all to see what chinnie kittens are like when born..........absolutely nothing like they turn out to be.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Thanks .........I just wanted you all to see what chinnie kittens are like when born..........absolutely nothing like they turn out to be.


No I wouldn't have thought they would be so dark in colour


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh bless!!!!  xx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> No I wouldn't have thought they would be so dark in colour


I know.......some are even darker still. A chinnie is genetically a tabby hence the colouring and markings.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Horses are the same white born black and our black ones were born silver!
Beautiful cats


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> Horses are the same white born black and our black ones were born silver!
> Beautiful cats


That's amazing. It's great when we learn things from each other.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> Horses are the same white born black and our black ones were born silver!
> Beautiful cats


Yeh my Aunties Section A foal was born Palamino but now he's a dapple grey!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww Angeli, how gorgeous is that baby. Look forward to watching him/her grow and develop*


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww so sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,, so tiny , awwww gorgeous, i didnt know they were born darker, i want a little chinnie,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaaah, how cute,ya could just eat him/her,regurgitate him/her just to keep repeating the pleasure,second selks looking forward to watching this little one grow and thrive into a beautiful chinny


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> and this is he/she.
> I sneaked a couple while mum excused herself.............


Awww what a little doll. That's a good idea putting a little soft toy in with the bubba, being an only child, A. Will have to pinch that one  I still cant get over how much their coat changes from being born, amazes me every time


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah gorgeous baby. I would never have known they were born so dark either


----------

